# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  ocasión: vendo terreno agrícola de 31 Ha.

## Antonio Romero

se vende fundo ubicado en el sector de quillazu/paraiso. a 12 km de la ciudad de oxapampa, el predio cuenta con una área de 31 Has con 2000mt. una vivienda, agua (puquio y río), luz eléctrica,señal de cable, Internet, buena vista, carretera afirmada de fácil acceso, especial para agricultura, ganadería, industria o urbanización, documentos en regla,inscritos en registros públicos 
precio por hectárea 65 mil soles. A NEGOCIAR, interesados comunicarse al 978125648 o 941324179 (sr. Antonio)Temas similares: VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA, INSCRITO EN REGISTROS PUBLICOS, IDEAL PAN LLEVAR Y FRUTALES PARA FRUTALES, EN EL NORTE CHICO, CON AGUA EN CABECERA  RIO HUAURA, PRECIO DE OCASION OCASIÓN TERRENO AGRICOLA CON CERTIFICACION ORGANICA 11HAS EN PARACAS OCASION VENTA DE TERRENO AGRICOLA 5.275 has en Paracas,Ica Ocasion vendo terreno agricola Vendo Terreno Agricola De 31 Has En Ica

----------

